# Military IQ Test



## Cinderella (Jun 17, 2005)

*Military IQ Test*

http://www.okcupid.com/tests/take?testid=2056831847222921039

*Congratulations! You scored 23!*


----------



## Bob_A_Fett (Aug 31, 2005)

*Congratulations! You scored 86!*


----------



## Bravo2-7 (Jan 9, 2005)

*Congratulations! You scored 93!*


----------

